# a cheeky wee before/after



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

while i was away from here for a while, i have mostly been smashing the gym and sorting out my diet.....

heres my results thus far

timescale: 1.5yrs


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Nice one Davy,I am in the same boat as you too:thumb:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

fire up a few pictures matey


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Massive improvement mate!

What is your training programme and diet?


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

i follow stronglifts 5x5 and also read alot on www.leangains.com



my diets completely wholefoods, no refined sugars or simple carbs etc, i limit carb heavy stuff but still eat them.

in a nutshell mountains of veg and protein rich foods and no junk!


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

badly_dubbed said:


> i follow stronglifts 5x5 and also read alot on www.leangains.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks alot. I'm a leanish 14st 9 and want to trim down abit now.


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

Fantastic results and great hard work! Well done


----------



## somouk (Jun 14, 2006)

For someone who has lost most of the weight now but is looking to get into as good a shape as possible could you post your normal weekly diet and roughly how much exercise you do?

Cheers,
Mart


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Big improvement. Wish i could do the same 

What waist size was you and are you now?


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Awesome results, makes all the hard work worth it.



badly_dubbed said:


> i follow stronglifts 5x5 and also read alot on www.leangains.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did you find the Lean Gains?

I've just started reading into it and am a bit worried about not eating till lunch time and being light headed from not eating.


----------



## S2TTB (May 30, 2011)

Cracking results there. I've been doing freeweights the last year or 2 and lost near on 5 stone. Gonna be switching to the 5x5 program once i've returned from my holiday.

Good to see it working


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Excellent improvement there Davy!

Worth all the hard work when you see your result in the mirror there


----------

